
Howl 0.5 released - MadcapJake
https://howl.io/blog/2017/06/30/howl-0-5-released.html
======
soapdog
I can't wait to be able to run Howl on Windows 10. I wish this release
contained a stable build for that OS.

Howl is probably the most refreshing editor I've run recently. Really
recommend it for those in *nix platforms.

~~~
kirbyfan64sos
Windows support is actually a WIP: [https://github.com/howl-
editor/howl/pull/261](https://github.com/howl-editor/howl/pull/261)

It's almost done (well, the builds don't work, and I can't check why), except
my laptop's motherboard decided it was time to go home (which is why I can't
check why)... I should be able to continue this some time next week, and
hopefully Windows support will be part of the next release!!

------
shalabhc
New release has support for Rust, Dart and Cython, among other things.

~~~
MadcapJake
Great to see linting has arrived!

